#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Как набирать текст с диакритикой в Ворде

## Ассаджи

В Ворде 2000 довольно просто назначить клавиши для долгих гласных и ñ -

- в верхней линейке меню выберите Вставка - Символ;
- наведите курсор на нужный символ, например ā ;
- нажмите кнопку "Клавиша";
- назначьте удобное сочетание клавиш, например Alt+A;

- аналогично назначьте
Ā - Alt+Shift+A;
Ī - Alt+Shift+I;
ī - Alt+I;
Ū - Alt+Shift+U;
ū - Alt+U;
Ñ - Alt+Shift+G;
ñ - Alt+G;

Для остальных букв есть несколько вариантов - набирать их в шрифте CN-Times, без шрифта с помощью символов точки снизу, или с помощью похожих символов из расширенного набора.

Похожие символы (например, Ń и ń ) можно назначить описанным выше способом.

Для использования шрифта CN-Times (который Вы уже установили):

- в верхней линейке меню выберите Вставка - Символ;
- выберите шрифт - CN-Times;
- назначьте клавиши вышеописанным способом.

Для использования точки снизу и других хитроумных комбинаций символов:

- с помощью Вставка - Символ наберите нужную комбинацию как текст (как точка снизу для m подходит Уникод 0323, для t и l - F02A, для d и n - F025);
- скопируйте комбинацию в буфер;
- с помощью Вставка - Автотекст - Создать создайте соответствующий автотекст;
- назначьте созданному автотексту клавишу, войдя в Сервис-Настройка-Клавиатура, выбрав в левом окошке "автотекст", в правом сам автотекст.

В более ранних версиях Ворда для всех букв нужно создавать автотекст, а зачем назначать ему клавишу вышеописанным способом.

----------


## Aleksey

Спасибо, похоже, получилось.
Алексей

----------


## Vladiimir

А как назначить клавиши в OpenOffice.org Writer?

----------


## Ассаджи

В OpenOffice в принципе можно создать макросы для букв и назначить им сочетания клавиш 

Сервис - Макросы - Управление макросами - OpenOffice.org Basic - Назначить - Клавиатура , 

или назначить им иконки на панели

Сервис - Макросы - Управление макросами - OpenOffice.org Basic - Назначить - Панели инструментов , 

но это довольно сложно и громоздко.

Гораздо проще взять специальную раскладку клавиатуры для Уиндоус ХР

http://www.aimwell.org/Fonts/Keyboards/keyboards.html

Pāli (United States)

----------

